# laufschrift mit HYPERlinks



## mille (29. September 2003)

Hallöchen, ich habe zwar die Suchabfrage gefragt, aber Sie hat sich geweigert mir nützliche Antworten zu geben, also richte ich mich an Euch .

Ich möchte eine Laufschrift erzeugen, die sowohl immer wieder von vorne durchläuft (Das wurde in dem einen Thread nur mit JavaScript begründet), also ohne Leerzeichen dazwischen, und desweiteren soll die Laufschrift anklickpar sein... also <marquee> is ja nicht WC3 Konform, so das ich das gern anders lösen würde wollen.


Wäre für Hilfe dankbar

~millZ


----------



## snail (30. September 2003)

*mal hier schauen!*

hallo pornex,

netter name ;-) 

schau mal hier da sollte sich was finden: http://www.jswelt.com 

gruss snail


----------



## mille (30. September 2003)

Danke, der is schon ziemlich alt 

als ich mich so genannt hab war ich klein, dumm und unerfahren jetzt bin ich groß dumm und erfahren hehe*

ich schau mir die Seite mal an... sonst noch jemand was dazu zusagen? 

millZ


----------

